# How do I rent movies now that DVD rentals are gone?



## monkey0804 (7 Jan 2019)

Since the death of the DVD rentals shops, we haven't been able to find a successful way to watch new release movies. 

We have Netflix, which is great, but not a lot of new release movies on there. Virgin on demand is the same, very little choice.

Then we got a TV box for streaming movies (a grey area in terms of legality, but we thought we would try it) This worked for a while but it's so flaky - with really poor user interface, and some pretty poor quality movies that clearly were filmed in cinema. That's stopped working altogether and we don't want to go down that route again really.  

We are happy to rent movies for a reasonable sum of money so perhaps a pay per view would be the way to go. 

Can any movie buffs out there help? What options are there and what is reliable with a good steady choice of what would have been called New Releases back in the day of the DVD store.


----------



## noproblem (7 Jan 2019)

Worry no more monkey0804. I've found the perfect solution to your problem and it's easy enough to access. It's called The Cinema


----------



## losttheplot (7 Jan 2019)

Although I've never used it before, I think you can rent movies from Google Play.


----------



## Palerider (7 Jan 2019)

I miss not being able to use my home cinema for the sound effects, bring back dvd's !


----------



## locknbarrel (8 Jan 2019)

Can't you stream new releases from YouTube...similar rental prices to DVD shops


----------



## Grizzly (8 Jan 2019)

Your local library should have a selection.

Maybe try Adverts.ie?


----------



## pinkie123 (8 Jan 2019)

You can rent movies if you purchase an apple tv (which has other features that make it worthwhile getting I use mine all the time), through sky store app (I don't think you need a subscription but nowtv has good offers at the moment). I think an amazon fire stick allows you to rent new releases also. I think apps like google play offer the same but I haven't used them.
A good website is https://www.justwatch.com/ie which allows you to search for a film and it tells you how to watch/rent it online.


----------



## ThatNewGuy (8 Jan 2019)

monkey0804 said:


> We are happy to rent movies for a reasonable sum of money so perhaps a pay per view would be the way to go.



We use a couple sources:

Principally, Google play movies - log in on laptop connected via wire (although some smart tvs have the app directly) and pay for SD versions @roughly 3.50 a pop

Second source: iTunes movies - same as above

Third source: Playstation store - if there is a Playstation 4 in the house, there is a movies section in the store you can rent from. Tends to be very similar selection to google play, but sometimes has some different ones


----------



## Cervelo (8 Jan 2019)

Grizzly said:


> Your local library should have a selection.



I used to have Sky movies but in 2012 I cancelled the movie package and get all my DVDs from my local library 
It takes a bit of work to get the films you want but there all there including all the latest releases and the best bit is its all free


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Jan 2019)

As above, Google Play, for arthouse films https://www.volta.ie/#!/collection/187/new-to-volta is good,
I haven't used it but friends have 
As others have said the library is a fantastic resource for dvds.


----------



## Páid (8 Jan 2019)

NowTV is also an option - https://www.nowtv.com/ie

No subscription you just buy a monthly pass when you need it. You get access to all of the movies on Sky Cinema for €15 a month. If you buy a 3 month pass it's €27 (€9 per month). It's possible to buy an Sports or Entertainment package also.

You can buy their HDMI sticks in SuperValu or online for €25.


----------



## so-crates (8 Jan 2019)

Grizzly said:


> Your local library should have a selection.


I'd definitely second his one, it is also completely free! Better yet, if your local library doesn't have a film you want to see, you have access to the entire countrywide network of libraries, they'll reserve it for you and send you a notification when it has arrived (actually got a message today from my library ... they have the film I requested  )


----------



## robert 200 (8 Jan 2019)

I visited Raheny library and all the movies are 100 years old !!!!!!!!


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Jan 2019)

robert 200 said:


> I visited Raheny library and all the movies are 100 years old !!!!!!!!


Well Dalkey, Pearse Street and Kevin Street all have good up to date selections.


----------



## messyleo (8 Jan 2019)

robert 200 said:


> I visited Raheny library and all the movies are 100 years old !!!!!!!!



You can order in a DVD from any public library and get t delivered to your branch of choice through their online catalogue - usually only takes a few days if it is not on loan. And it's free!

[broken link removed]


----------



## SimplyWorried (10 Jan 2019)

I see a lot of people suggesting Google Play to rent movies. Great Solution. I would add that if you buy a chromecast(€35) then you can simply rent the movie on your phone and send it to your TV to watch it.

Remember that streaming solutions require you to have a good internet connection with no or very high data limits.

Our local supervalu has a ExtraVision Kiosk in it which is very popular. You can still rent DVDs. Worth checking out.


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Jan 2019)

You can rent them on Virgin Media box also. 

Or Netflix though the choice is poor for Ireland. 

Its a pity more librarys don't have many blurays. DVD is a bit low res these days.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2019)

I use Google Play too. I have a Xi Android TV box connected to the TV with Chromecast inbuilt. Great device.


----------



## monkey0804 (14 Jan 2019)

Thanks folks. Particular thanks for "The Cinema" recommendation! We have actually been forced out of our living room to the cinema which is great and all, but I love the PJ's/fire/wine/movie combo a little better. 

I'll work my way through them of the suggestions. I'd never thought of the Library for new releases, so I'm starting there... Thanks again.


----------

